# Re: [EVDL] Converting a vespa, Is it possible?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Converting a vespa, Is it possible?*

Yes converting a vespa is possible.
Whether its "worth" it is another question entirely.

Do you want to convert it to save money? (in comparison to buying an
electric scooter such as an xm3500Li or an older model and modifying). 
Do you intend to convert only one?

What top speed are you after? 45mph?
What range are you after? 25 miles @ 45mph? Or more?
What kind of acceleration are you after?
What kind of hill climbing ability are you after?
What kind of budget do you have in mind?

Where are you located?

If I were to convert a petrol scooter to electric, I would use:
1 x 3000w hub motor
1 x kelly 300A 72v brushless controller
24 x 40AH or 60AH LiFePo4 batteries + BMS (such as the one at
www.evpower.com.au or http://elitepowersolutions.com/ )
1 x Paktrakr
1 x cycle analyst
1 x 200w dc-dc

It is *much* easier to start with a chasis that is already setup to be
electric. Ie has battery boxes, dc-dc, hub motor mounting points etc.

Matt


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Grant Posell
Sent: Tuesday, 6 January 2009 10:32 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Converting a vespa, Is it possible?


If it is possible, please give me a list of materials and tools, if you know
estimated cost of converting that would help to.
--
View this message in context:
http://www.nabble.com/Converting-a-vespa%2C-Is-it-possible--tp21301569p21301
569.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/ Usage guidelines:
http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



--
Internal Virus Database is out-of-date.
Checked by AVG. 
Version: 7.5.552 / Virus Database: 270.10.1 - Release Date: 28/12/2008 12:00
AM


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Converting a vespa, Is it possible?*

Any more data?
You get advice only as good as you are able to steer into the
direction of the solution you want to achieve.
For example, what range do you require?
Is cost an issue or is the use of Li-Ion no problem?
What performance are you targeting?
As indicated before: range, performance, cost: choose 2.

BTW: Vespa is a brand name, developed out of a single scooter
made by Piaggio. Do you have this vintage model? Otherwise
you need to tell us which contemporary model you have, from 
the pictures on the website I can see that there are size-
differences between the models from 50 to 250cc. No doubt the
mechanical strenght of a 76 MPH model is different than the
vintage Vespa. Another important number is GVWR and the actual
weight - that will tell you how much weight you can add in 
EV components.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

Please consider the environment before printing this e-mail.
-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Grant Posell
Sent: Tuesday, January 06, 2009 7:02 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Converting a vespa, Is it possible?


If it is possible, please give me a list of materials and tools, if you
know
estimated cost of converting that would help to.
-- 
View this message in context:
http://www.nabble.com/Converting-a-vespa%2C-Is-it-possible--tp21301569p2
1301569.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

